# New Minikin V2 Bling Bling



## Daniel (17/11/16)

Oooh lala


* Dengit pic does not want to show , one moment please .....

Suspect the gold SM25 is imminent .....



For those that can't see the embedded IG pic :

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Oooh lala
> 
> 
> * Dengit pic does not want to show , one moment please .....
> ...



love that stabilized wood one


----------



## Daniel (17/11/16)

I suspect oom @Rob Fisher will be on this like white on rice ......

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/16)

Daniel said:


> I suspect oom @Rob Fisher will be on this like white on rice ......



Gold Stabilised Minikin! OMG!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (17/11/16)

I cant see it, I cant see it


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/16)

Rafique said:


> I cant see it, I cant see it



It's because it's an imbedded Instagram pic... here we go...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (17/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's because it's an imbedded Instagram pic... here we go...
> View attachment 75525




Oh my !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Looks brilliant, I think the full gold will be abit too much tho. needs some black or blue to break it


----------



## Daniel (17/11/16)

Rafique said:


> I cant see it, I cant see it



Just go to their IG profile : https://www.instagram.com/asmodusdistribution/


----------



## Imtiaaz (17/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Gold Stabilised Minikin! OMG!



That stabalised wood V2 looks the tits. Would go nicely with my Gold TM24. I need it in my life so badly, but will wait to see what it looks like after Oom @Rob Fisher gets it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (17/11/16)

Daniel said:


> Oooh lala
> 
> 
> * Dengit pic does not want to show , one moment please .....
> ...



Oh heck - I need to stay away from this forum. Beautiful the stabilised wood.


----------



## kyle_redbull (17/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's because it's an imbedded Instagram pic... here we go...
> View attachment 75525



Just wow


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/16)

I'm with Rob, that Purple and Gold 

That's just effing amazing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flusuch (19/11/16)

looks amazing!! indeed an awesome bling bling minikin 

looks amazing and keeps asthma away, plus saves money by not using beclomethasone anymore. what can be better?


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (19/11/16)

Ok guys no playing around, where and how much???


----------

